

We don't need a housing moratorium in San Francisco - austenallred
https://medium.com/@Scott_Wiener/more-affordable-housing-not-a-housing-moratorium-is-what-we-need-in-san-francisco-15df3ce5b7cd

======
masterleep
I know that the San Francisco supervisors are batshit insane. But their idea
that a housing moratorium is the way to address an increase in housing costs
is truly a mind boggling new low.

